# Speicher für 3550H



## DocVersillia (6. August 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Notebook (HP Pavilion 15-ec0130ng) mit einem 3550H in Verbindung mit einer GTX 1650 gekauft. Als Speicher ist dort 2x 4GB verbaut. Ich würde gerne dort 2x8 GB verbauen. Laut AMD darf max. Speicher mit 2400MHz verbaut werden. Ryzen profitiert ja aber von schnellem Speicher, Jetzt die Frage: Läuft schneller Speicher in dem Notebook oder soll ich besser nur 2400MHz verbauen? Weil auf meinem Desktop habe ich auch 3200MHz Speicher geschnallt und der läuft auch leicht übertaktet auf 3400MHz.
Nur wie das bei den Mobil CPUs aussieht, weiß ich nicht, daher die Frage...


----------



## Research (6. August 2020)

Kannst du denn schnelleren RAM einstellen?


----------



## DocVersillia (6. August 2020)

Das Notebook ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir... Hätte parallel nur schon mal Speicher bestellt... Werde dann nachschauen wenn es angekommen ist und wohl dann erst bestellen


----------



## DocVersillia (10. August 2020)

So...im Bios/ Uefi lasst sich bezüglich des Speichers gar nichts einstellen.....


----------



## Research (10. August 2020)

Wie zu erwarten, nimm DR-RAM nach Vorgaben mit niedrigen Latenzen und hoffe das es läuft.


----------



## DocVersillia (10. August 2020)

Habe mal ein 2400 und ein 2666MHz Kit bestellt. Mal schauen welches funktioniert. Falls das 2666er läuft, wird das andere zurück geschickt.... Ansonsten umgekehrt


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2020)

So...abschließendes Update:

Eingebaut habe ich den HyperX Impact DDR4, HX42655IB2K2, 2x 8Gb, 2666Mhz CL 15. WIrd auch als solcher von HWInfo erkannt. Memtest läuft jetzt seit 90Min, alles tutti. 
Ergo: 2666MHz Ram läuft zusammen mit nem 3550H, falls jemand die Info braucht!


----------



## Research (12. August 2020)

Benachmark mit Alt vs Neu RAM, pls.


----------



## DocVersillia (12. August 2020)

Den 2400Mhz RAM habe ich schon nem Kollegen vermacht heute Nachmittag 
Welche Benchmark hättest du mit dem neuen RAM denn gerne?


----------



## Research (13. August 2020)

Hm,

7Zip wäre interessant und vielleicht irgendein Spiele Benchmark.


----------



## DocVersillia (15. August 2020)

Kommt die Tage wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin


----------

